# Hello from Northern California



## youngtiger1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Gang,

I joined this site while back but finally starting to get chance to post and introduce myself. My names Mike Bhangu and I am from North Cali. I mostly build aviation related stuff but lately I notice myself purchasing more mixed stuff...ie; armor, ships, sc-fi, etc. I have several WW2 aircrafts in stash that will be getting build. I just bought the new P-61 in 1/32 and I know I'll be adding B-17 something next year. Most of my stuff is in 1/32 (my prefer scale), but I have few in 1/48 (B-24, B-17, PBY). Oh, I just purchased a book on Assembly Ship, so a lot of weird scheme aircraft will be coming of the assembley line here 8)

Anyway, looking to chat with you all. Take care and happy modeling.

Mike


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice to have you active!


----------



## youngtiger1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you. Glad to be here


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

By Northern CA do you mean above Sac?

Welcome to the forum from a CA expat living in Oz.
Now you gotta post some pictures of your builds!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from Northern England which, apart from being Northern, is nothing like California !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in Scotland, which is even more northern, than northern England and being a Swede, I'm even more northern than that....

Enjoy the ride, because it's bound to be a wild one!!



Ok, who's round is it! 



Oh, right.....almost forgot, welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from Northern England which, apart from being Northern, is nothing like California !




Greetings from the south west of England which can rival Californian sun, sea, sand and surf 

Pssst.... don't mention bacon....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard Mike!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> Greetings from the south west of England which can rival Californian sun, sea, sand and surf
> 
> Pssst.... don't mention bacon....


But it's too close to France, unlike the beautiful North .................


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from true Northern California...no beaches, over-crowded cities or Hollywood BS here...just mountains, lakes and rivers with small towns here there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome from true Northern California...no beaches, over-crowded cities or Hollywood BS here...just mountains, lakes and rivers with small towns here there.



......and smoked bacon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep! Bacon!!

And while this area may look similiar to New Zealand, we don't have sheep!


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> But it's too close to France, unlike the beautiful North .................



Hardly mon ami, we have quite a stretch of oggin between gods chosen city,Plymouth and la belle France... well, Brittany anyway.

We always say to people who complain about Plymouth 'get on a Megabus to Leeds / Bradford and you'll be praying to come home'


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Home to the beautiful north, Sweden, the land of the forests and the midnight sun old boy?

Spitfire?


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Home to the beautiful north, Sweden, the land of the forests and the midnight sun old boy?
> 
> Spitfire?



Roads to die for too.

The sun is on the wane, so I'll join you for a pint my old fruit.

Cheers


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bottoms old chap....

Cheers!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. 8)


Wheels


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from a S. Cal. native!


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Bottoms old chap....
> 
> Cheers!



I say old boy, you sound like Strangely Brown from prep V1...


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 17, 2013)

welcome!

I just registered and already can tell this is a good group.



GrauGeist said:


> Welcome from true Northern California...no beaches, over-crowded cities or Hollywood BS here...just mountains, lakes and rivers with small towns here there.



boy, you aren't kidding GrauGeist! I grew up in SoCal, and then got stuck stationed there for most of my time! One of the reasons I now live out in the boonies of N. Arizona. Before that I thought about moving to the Eureka area... it sure is pretty up there


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hardly mon ami, we have quite a stretch of oggin between gods chosen city,Plymouth and la belle France... well, Brittany anyway.
> 
> We always say to people who complain about Plymouth 'get on a Megabus to Leeds / Bradford and you'll be praying to come home'


Oh, I agree old boy, but you see, we up here also have the advantage of a further 250 miles of terra firma, before reaching the oggin - or Plymouth, thankfully - which also has the advantage of removing us from those tiresome, brash hooligans across to the east from you.
I will admit though, the the bus journey you mention is rather gloomy - I prefer the Cheshire plain and the Peaks, or, if I returned to my roots, the wilds of the North East coast line.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Eureka would be a good place to live. I have good friends who live in Mendocino. I lived in Anderson for a short time, as well as the peach country of Yuba City. Stationed in San Diego during my time in the Navy and used to hitch hike to Phoenix. Summertime thru El Centro, minight 110F!!!!!! Friggin hot! I lived in BerZerkeley during the late 60's. 

Do you live in the high country of AZ?


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 22, 2013)

I do, about half-way up the colorado plateau thereabouts. I'm pretty much exactly half-way from Kingman, Wikieup, and Seligman... closest things to me are 93 and the 40 and the Hualapai mountains are in my back yard basically. It's nice, keeps me out of those evil 110+ temperatures! It's already in the upper 60's now during the day, and dropping to deep low 40s at night.

I was stationed mostly in SD as well. Did some TAD and training on the east coast but most of my unit duty was out here. I know all about those areas you're talking about.  My lady used to go up to Yuba once a year with her family before she moved out here for school. She grew up in San Jose, near Alum Rock Park.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2013)

g'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree, welcome aboard.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2013)

San Jose, I lived and worked in Fremont for a while. Lived in San Leandro when I left the states to live here. Loved the Bart train. Went to Sutter High School. 

Show us what you're building!


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 24, 2013)

GrumpyBadger said:


> welcome!
> 
> I just registered and already can tell this is a good group.
> 
> ...



I grew up in SoCal (Azusa, Covina and Brea) and lived in San Diego in the late 60's. I went back there (Hemet) after I retired (after the First Gulf War) but left as fast as I could.

SoCal was a great place to grow up in the 50/60’s but is not now the same place. Wall to wall people and everyone of them thinks they can tell you what to do.

I went to AK them to where I am now in TX and I will not move again, I hate the idea of going back to SoCal just to see my son and his family!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ......and smoked bacon!



No............ Smoked Salmon!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from a sun baked refugee of Arizona, currently residing in North Carolina!


----------



## youngtiger1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, sounds like a lot of folks from up North here...so does that make us Notherenes? Happy, happy, happy!! 

Also, looks like couple of you boys been in my back yard...Yuba/Sutter area. I'm just out side of Beale AFB watching those black jets flying around. 8) Well, y'all have a Merry Christmas hear 

Mike


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't think they had black jets at Beale any more.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I use to be stationed at Ft. Ord and had to travel from Travis AFB from time to time.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 31, 2013)

I was born at Fort Ord in '43.
With the Navy in '62 I flew MATS from Travis to PI.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting. I was one of the folks closing Ft. Ord down.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

And welcome to the asylum Tiger!


----------



## youngtiger1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you Aaron. As for the black jets...I ment, black U-2 and T-38. Only time I see U-2 is when its trying to climb and T-38 are just lound humming birds or at least they seem that way from time to time. Loud enough burner noise get your attention but small size to make it a game to find before gone bye-bye


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2014)

I did get to play golf at Bayonet years before it was closed. Beautiful golf courses.


----------

